# mensajes de error en el init

## deniawor

me sale estos mensajes agetty [18215] /dev/ttyS0 not a character device

y init Id "s1" o s0" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

alguien me puede orientar para poder correguir estos problemas gracias

----------

## agdg

Comenta las consolas serie en /etc/inittab

```
agd-desktop # grep SERIAL -A3 /etc/inittab 

# SERIAL CONSOLES

#s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

#s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS1 vt100
```

----------

## deniawor

# SERIAL CONSOLES

s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS1 vt100

----------

## pelelademadera

agregale un # a las 2 lineas que no tienen adelante

----------

## deniawor

tengo que modificar el archivo /etc/inittab y modificar esas dos lineas no es asi

----------

## pelelademadera

asi digo agdg.

comentar, es poner # adelante, con lo que el programa no lee esas lineas, las considera comentario.

----------

